# 6ft 10" & 448lbs Rider.....



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys,

I keep seeing posts for people that are smaller than me and they all seem to be struggling with bike config, or finding parts that will take the weight or height.... so I thought I would dump my bike config on here so you can benefit from my experiences....

*2007 Turner 5 Spot XXL*
Turner were the ONLY people that stated they have no weight limit on their frames and believe me I tried everyone

*Rocks Shox Totem*
180mm travel with 40mm stantions. The travel has been dropped to 140mm to match frame & internals modified by TF tuning to cope with my weight. So far I have been unable to bottom out the forks.

*Fox RP23 *
Again the sock has been modified by TF Tuning and again I have not been able to bottom it out (high volume can/modified compression curve)

*Race Face Diabolus*
Triple ring crank and once again these guys are the only people that would 100% guarantee the crank, they also said the Race Face Atlas would have been ok

*Hope ProII Hubs - 36 hole Front & Rear - Laced to Mavic EX823 Downhill Rims*
These are not as heavy as you would think and they survived 4 days in the Alps....as well as 4 spills and some unplanned trips through rock gardens... as well as other stuff

*Gravity Dropper Seat Post*
These guys were the only people that even responded to my email.... Although they could not 100% guarantee the seat post, they did state that they would give a full refund in the event of a failure... so far it been perfect!!!!!

*Continental Mountain King 2.4*
Running at 45-55psi with no punctures or issues....

*Brakes*.... ok so I melted the pad return spring on the rear Formula K24 and had MAJOR brake fade due to overheating whilst flying down a fire road.... This was very disappointing as I was not using too much brake.... so i have now replaced them with *Hope Moto V2 with 8" front and rear vented disks.....*

Full XTR Shifters and rear mech

Can't remember the make of the chain but I did manage to break it once in 4 days... but this is the Alps so it could have been a stone....or rock...

Overall the bike is heaver that your normal machine but in total is under 40lbs.... hey if I want to drop the total weight I can just go for a dump...or skip breakfast!!! The bike has been nothing short of brilliant....and has NEVER let me down

Special thanks to the following
Turner Bikes - http://www.turnerbikes.com/
Gravity Dropper - http://gravitydropper.com/
FaceFace - http://www.raceface.com/
TF Tuning - http://www.tftunedshox.com/ (others said it could not be done)


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, hats off to you Sir. As they say, there's always someone bigger or faster or...

You've got me beat. I'm 6'9" 330lbs and have managed to mangle my fair share of bike frames and parts over the years. I opted to go the full custom route with Zinn, but had I not and/or seen this first, I might have looked at this as my build bible. Even so, there are a few things on your list I'll check into should I have issues with my current choices. Very well done.

Thanks!


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*pictures*

At 6'8" 240lbs I would like to see pictures of both bikes. 
E


----------



## JeepinJ (Aug 4, 2010)

TheMammothRider said:


> *Continental Mountain King 2.4*
> Running at 45-55psi with no punctures or issues....


I didn't see what kind of tube you were running. I am very curious what the bigger guys are using with success.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm 6'6" lbs, nice to see some tall riders.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

bigE said:


> At 6'8" 240lbs I would like to see pictures of both bikes.
> E


Mine's coming... should be here next week :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys,

Thanks for all the positive comments already.... I have added a couple of links to facebook and the pictures are open to all people so you should not have to join...

The Beast (with the Formula brakes)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4907689&id=622896397&ref=fbx_album

Me and The Beast in the Alps
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...to.php?pid=4907700&id=622896397&ref=fbx_album


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Very very very nice TMR.

Tell us a little about those pedals? I spec'd mine with Crank Bro's 5050XX.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

JeepinJ said:


> I didn't see what kind of tube you were running. I am very curious what the bigger guys are using with success.


To be honest I don't worry too much about the inner tubes... At the momment they are BBB BTI-66. The main thing is the tyres and the pressure 45-55psi on rough ground and 55-60 if it's cross country.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

JasonWilliam said:


> Very very very nice TMR.
> 
> Tell us a little about those pedals? I spec'd mine with Crank Bro's 5050XX.


Hey Jason, They are DMR V12 Crome, nice wide base for the man with a larger foot... They do a very nice Magnesium version for the rich folk

http://www.dmrbikes.com/?Section=pr...ategory=13&CategoryName=Pedals&itemid=PEDV12M


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Op, Turner said the xxl 5 spot was too small (Dave Turner told me this himself) and I'm 6'9''. But he did say he had a few xxxl 5 spots left but I never pulled the trigger. If they do this would be the way to go.


----------



## jeffn5 (Aug 8, 2010)

6ft 3in. 340lbs. i have my first decent ( i nope) bike on layaway.2011 hardrock sport disc 23 inch hope to have it in about a month. ive been worried that i wouldnt be able to find parts for it that would stand up to my weight.looks like you guys have done my homework for me.thanks. my weight is down from 387. i quit smoking a montha go have gained 15 back. thanks for all the info cool forum


----------



## Muddydogs (Jul 15, 2010)

jeffn5 said:


> 6ft 3in. 340lbs. i have my first decent ( i nope) bike on layaway.2011 hardrock sport disc 23 inch hope to have it in about a month. ive been worried that i wouldnt be able to find parts for it that would stand up to my weight.looks like you guys have done my homework for me.thanks. my weight is down from 387. i quit smoking a montha go have gained 15 back. thanks for all the info cool forum


Just got a 2011 Hardrock sport disc 29er in 23 inch on Saturday. Put 20 miles on it so far and it has been great. I'm 6' 10" and 320.


----------



## jeffn5 (Aug 8, 2010)

getting excited. guys i work with are getting sick of hearing about it. maybe i should give them a break. they put up with my pissy fits when i quit smoking.Hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


----------



## JasonWilliam (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pedal info. I'll check 'em out.


TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


With all do respect, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## JeepinJ (Aug 4, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> you guys are way cool, and I'm jealous.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

It is the internet. Im actually surprised how few trolls are on MTBR forums. Nice bike OP. Trolls need love too.


----------



## jeffn5 (Aug 8, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


 HENCE THE NEW BIKE


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


I am only 6' 2" and yes I am over weight but my Lean Body Mass is 235lbs (so I will never weigh less than that unless I loose muscle or bone)

At 6'10" a guy with a large build could easily be 300+ lbs and be in great shape.

And more than that, why would jump a guy for trying to get into shape?


----------



## Muddydogs (Jul 15, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


Yep I am fat, been fat most my life but I bet I could hike your ass into the ground. Spent 15 years in the woods though out the Western US packing 40 to 80 lbs a day. Fat don't mean we ain't strong or tough it just means we have some extra weight.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

nolan17 said:


> Op, Turner said the xxl 5 spot was too small (Dave Turner told me this himself) and I'm 6'9''. But he did say he had a few xxxl 5 spots left but I never pulled the trigger. If they do this would be the way to go.


Hey Nolan... I contacted Turner and they were not sure if I needed the XXL or the XXXL. They request numerous measurements for example groin to knee, knee to ankle, inside leg, shoulder to elbow, elbow to wrist... after a few days they responded recommending the XXL as the best fit for my measurements. Now the bike is built, and I have been out on challenging rides, I think it's a perfect fit and I am very happy with it.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: Lynn, your advice is unwanted and unwelcome. This is a bike forum and not a site for health advice. Do you really think that I do not already know that I am over weight&#8230; Mind your own business and basically **** off you ignorant self-righteous arsehole.:madmax: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## expostdelirium (Sep 2, 2009)

I watch this section from time to time because while I'm not a 'dale nor am I tall - my brother is tall, and was a 'dale, now he's pretty thin. That said, if I were "scaled up" to his height, and if we figure around 10lbs per 1" of height, at 6' 4" I would weigh around 250, and at 6'10 I'd be around 320. I know that 10lbs/inch is kind of conservative, but I'm a "big" little dude, and I'm not fat. I don't imagine anyone one would call any of these guys fat - esp not to their face. Thanks to the wonders of internet forums, people that wouldn't normally have the stones to call anyone fat are here calling these giant men fat. 

I'm guessing that except for being tall, that lots of these guys are built like me, so it would never occur to me to call them fat - or even overweight. when one can't handle/function with the weight they have, they are overweight. when we make our bikes move forward and/or in the other planes, our weight doesn't matter. only our ability does.

just some support from a "pony-sized" clydesdale.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


So what you're saying is every NFL lineman is unhealthy and out of shape?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


Congrats, you're a dick!


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

at 6'10", if he was 250lbs he would be a bean pole. I believe Shaq is 7'-1" and 325lbs. I'm pretty sure he is in good shape.

oh, nice bike Mammoth. Have fun with it.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> at 6'10", if he was 250lbs he would be a bean pole.


I don't think a man 6' 10" @ 250 would be a bean pole. TunicaTrails made a mistake by making a blanket statement. Any person of any size can be unhealthy. "Most" people that are 6' 10" that weigh 350+ lbs could probably stand to lose some weight, have less fat and be healthier. As mentioned earlier there are men that size that are in excellent shape and health. We're all different.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

most of the NBA too


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

All these comments about people’s weight are they fat or not… Nobody on this site knows what has happened to me or anyone else, nobody knows why I or others are fat, yet complete strangers seem to think that it is ok to ridicule, make comments and judge people. 

In the UK and in the USA it’s illegal to make comments about race, religion, sexual preference or physical disability, you can be sacked and in some circumstances end up in prison for voicing your opinion, yet it is perfectly acceptable to make personal comments about a person’s weight or height… nobody cares that this is offensive especially for people that have underlying issues causing the problem…this frustrates me and anyone making a comment to my face would feel my wrath but I guess the internet makes people very brave…

I made the post about my bike configuration disclosing my height and weight in order to help other people. I thought somebody may find the info useful, but to be honest I am regretting it because as per usual some thoughtless person has made a personal comment without knowing or even caring about the facts… 

Can I please ask that we get this discussion back to bikes…. If not can somebody please tell me how to delete this entire discussion? Thanks…


----------



## nolan17 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey MammothRider, If you already have the bike and it fits well that is all that matters. Guys our size have to adapt to everything being small and it is nice to have something that actually fits. Glad you are happy with the bike and are out riding. Enjoy the ride!

Tunica Trails and Mount Dora: You have no idea what you are talking about. The average NBA player is 6'8'' 240lbs, do they look like beanpoles or overweight? Nope. BTW Shaq is 345lbs, in excellent shape for being 38y/o and having the miles and abuse his body has taken in 19 years of being a pro.

Bottom line: We are all different body types but we all love to ride and thats what we all have in common.


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

TheMammothRider said:


> All these comments about people's weight are they fat or not&#8230; Nobody on this site knows what has happened to me or anyone else, nobody knows why I or others are fat, yet complete strangers seem to think that it is ok to ridicule, make comments and judge people.
> 
> In the UK and in the USA it's illegal to make comments about race, religion, sexual preference or physical disability, you can be sacked and in some circumstances end up in prison for voicing your opinion, yet it is perfectly acceptable to make personal comments about a person's weight or height&#8230; nobody cares that this is offensive especially for people that have underlying issues causing the problem&#8230;this frustrates me and anyone making a comment to my face would feel my wrath but I guess the internet makes people very brave&#8230;
> 
> ...


Sick bike mate!!!
F**k what people think, have fun and smile!!!!!!!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, Mammoth -- GET OUT THERE, RIDE YOUR ASS OFF, AND IF TUNICA GETS CAUGHT IN YOUR SPOKES, DON'T EVEN SLOW DOWN!

You GO, dude!!!!!!!!!!!!

Life with a bike only gets better, the longer your saddle time.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

TheMammothRider said:


> All these comments about people's weight are they fat or not&#8230; Nobody on this site knows what has happened to me or anyone else, nobody knows why I or others are fat, yet complete strangers seem to think that it is ok to ridicule, make comments and judge people.
> 
> In the UK and in the USA it's illegal to make comments about race, religion, sexual preference or physical disability, you can be sacked and in some circumstances end up in prison for voicing your opinion, yet it is perfectly acceptable to make personal comments about a person's weight or height&#8230; nobody cares that this is offensive especially for people that have underlying issues causing the problem&#8230;this frustrates me and anyone making a comment to my face would feel my wrath but I guess the internet makes people very brave&#8230;
> 
> ...


Mammoth, sounds like a sweet setup dude, and thanx alot for posting this. It is and will be very helpful for many people who are trying to setup a bike as a clyde. Hats off to you.

While I'm not as big as you, I have been through some pitfalls trying to find the perfect setup for myself. It is really good to know that TF Tuned was able to get your suspension tuned up properly.

I'm about 6'3" and around 300lbs, but I can ride my ass off for a big dude.
It took me alot of trial and error to get the correct setup for me. I bought alot of stuff that didn't end up working, and some stuff that did.
I probably wasted a good $1000 on stuff that just didn't cut it.

Your post is going to be VERY helpful to people like me when I was trying to get something to work.......be they big, tall or both.....and will save them money that they would have spent otherwise on stuff that won't cut it.

You'll find a hater here and there, but don't let that discourage you. I bet they wouldn't say $hit if they were face to face.
You'll find that most peeps here in the forum will be encouraging and thankful for the information that you posted.
It's like a benchmark for clydes. It's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

What a lot of people do not consider is it is not just the weight of a larger rider, but the power too. 

That build seems exceptionally well thought through, a lot of people here can learn from it.

If you keep snapping your chain, I have put a lot of research into that.
The best readily available chain is the KMC X9, it takes ages to wear and is VERY strong. Last time I used a midrange SRAM chain I snapped it multiple times in a few weeks, I use the super light X9 and it is perfect after a year.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I just clicked, tftuned. 

Where about in the UK do you live?

I would love a go on that bike, and you would probably have fun on my WFO with Dorado.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> If you keep snapping your chain, I have put a lot of research into that.
> The best readily available chain is the KMC X9, it takes ages to wear and is VERY strong. Last time I used a midrange SRAM chain I snapped it multiple times in a few weeks, I use the super light X9 and it is perfect after a year.


Which model KMC chain are you talking about? They have seven different chains for 9 speed applications. 
http://www.kmcchain.us/kmcproduct.asp?pid=4824&bsid=33&ssid=570

I need to replace my chain already. Its on its last leg. Already went through the whole 8 mile walk back to car because my chain broke with no connecting links in my pack.:madman:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

savagemann said:


> Your post is going to be VERY helpful to people like me when I was trying to get something to work.......be they big, tall or both.....and will save them money that they would have spent otherwise on stuff that won't cut it.
> 
> You'll find a hater here and there, but don't let that discourage you. I bet they wouldn't say $hit if they were face to face.
> You'll find that most peeps here in the forum will be encouraging and thankful for the information that you posted.
> *It's like a benchmark for clydes*. It's awesome. :thumbsup:


True this. You definitely represent the upper end of the Clyde spectrum in all dimensions and this speaks well of the Turner frame and suspension design as well as the other components you've selected. Nice work on the build and all the research that has gone into it!

Tunica, just leave mtbr. No one here likes you.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I wasn't specific as they are all good as long as you go X9.

The more you spend the more rust resistant it gets.
The only one that I would not recomend is the 93 as it is a rust magnet.

The L and SL endings are just how light they are. I use the SL and classify it as unbreakable.

The CP is chrome plated, the TI is tini plating. tini is better.

all good


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

im 6'5" 350 lbs and i have a hardrock sport disc 29er 21" and its great. no problems yet because of my size

i tried the 23" but it was to big for me, as it is the 21" touches my jewels when i stand over it. i have a long torso and short legs lol


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you by any chance have a picture of you and the bike next to an average person so there's a frame of reference?


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Do you by any chance have a picture of you and the bike next to an average person so there's a frame of reference?


Yep, this is the mottly crew that went to Chatel. To give you idea the guy in the 77 Raiders shirt is 6ft 2" and 17 Stones and we are all stood on a downhill slope. You should be able to spot me :thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...to.php?pid=4930895&id=622896397&ref=fbx_album


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I mean this with the utmost respect... You look like the Senior High Schooler beating up on the middle schooler BMXers! I bet you where the bully!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

FatNoob said:


> I mean this with the utmost respect... You look like the Senior High Schooler beating up on the middle schooler BMXers! I bet you where the bully!


No I am not a bully and I never was&#8230;and if anybody that says otherwise I will take their lunch money and flush their head down the toilet :devil:


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

Great job TMR. Keep it up. awesome!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

TheMammothRider said:


> No I am not a bully and I never was&#8230;and if anybody that says otherwise I will take their lunch money and flush their head down the toilet :devil:


Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


Seriously, come on!!!

These guy's know that they are big fellas, but that does NOT mean that they are unhealthy, not athletic, or not good riders. I'm thinking that's why there is a forum for the like.....I'm just sayin'. Hell, bodybuilders are considered overweight (per a BMI chart) and have you seen NFL lineman, NBA centers, some Baseball players? You know.....those guys you spend all Sunday watching....wishing you were them....had their paychecks......arguing with your lady because YOU want to hang out with other fellas and WATCH them? This isn't an issue of sensitivity dude just one of lack of class and camaraderie. You are truly entitled to your opinion and I don't wish to make any attempt to quiet it. When I saw the title of the thread I was like "DAYUM, that's a big dude", but the beautiful thing is that he researched and built a killer rig and is out actually RIDING it much like yourself. You ARE riding yours correct?

Bottom line.......I'm 5' 9" 170lbs and think your (blanket) statement was some BULL - 'ISH!

Hey TMR and the rest of you......ride, ride, and ride some more my friend(s)!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

+1 on what Blak_byke says.

According to BMI I was obese at uni.
I had a few friends in the Army and decided to train together.
My favourite run involved a squaddie collapsing on the pavement in a pile of vomit.

We were in my warmup =-) apparently most people cannot break into a 20 minute sprint from cold.

Just because someone is partial to cake doesn't mean they can run a marathon without much trouble. (I used to average a marathon or two a week in distance covered at uni).

At my peak my crash zone was about 240bpm, I would return to rest from 240 in less than one minute, but obese. I had a beergut too, this weight wasn't all muscle; just the muscles that were there were well trained.

So a polite **** off from me =-)


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

blak_byke said:


> Seriously, come on!!!
> 
> These guy's know that they are big fellas, but that does NOT mean that they are unhealthy, not athletic, or not good riders. I'm thinking that's why there is a forum for the like.....I'm just sayin'. Hell, bodybuilders are considered overweight (per a BMI chart) and have you seen NFL lineman, NBA centers, some Baseball players? You know.....those guys you spend all Sunday watching....wishing you were them....had their paychecks......arguing with your lady because YOU want to hang out with other fellas and WATCH them? This isn't an issue of sensitivity dude just one of lack of class and camaraderie. You are truly entitled to your opinion and I don't wish to make any attempt to quiet it. When I saw the title of the thread I was like "DAYUM, that's a big dude", but the beautiful thing is that he researched and built a killer rig and is out actually RIDING it much like yourself. You ARE riding yours correct?
> 
> ...


Well said...:thumbsup:Sorry "TunicaTrails"not trying to be offensive here...but your clearly uneducated,when it comes to the height VS. weight game.I'm 6"7' 275lbs,yet I have a flat stomach,and I get very lean at 260.It's about how much lean muscle mass you have,not what the charts say you should weigh.They say I should weigh 235-240,but that's for an average body type.I've also seen skinny guys with higher than normal body fat,and little muscle...just sayin...
We are here to help each other,and share the love of our sport no matter what someone weighs or doesn't weigh...not to spew forth uneducated bull---t....
If you got it...ride it till the wheels fall off!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Hows the weather up there?


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


:idea: Let's strap an extra 50-75 lbs on your back and see if you can keep up. What a tool!


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

our buddy TMR can certainly afford to drop a couple of pounds
and I'd bet he isn't keeping the numbers up by just veggies n fruits. so probably a diet differentiation could come in handy. and not just for the total weight.

other than that I honestly cannot think of a better advertisement for gravity dropper than that. I'm genuinely impressed.

I do have a question though. concerning the rp23 tuning. someone would have guessed you would need a smaller air can for the shock to ramp up during travel. yet you say a large one was fitted. care to give some info? what was the cost for the shock tuning?


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

p_cycle said:


> our buddy TMR can certainly afford to drop a couple of pounds
> and I'd bet he isn't keeping the numbers up by just veggies n fruits. so probably a diet differentiation could come in handy. and not just for the total weight.
> 
> other than that I honestly cannot think of a better advertisement for gravity dropper than that. I'm genuinely impressed.
> ...


I am not an expert but the bloke who did the tuning is.... I would suggest you speak to them as they are the ones that said it was a bigger air can... The cost was around £100 as it involved parts...

TF Tuning - http://www.tftunedshox.com/ (others said it could not be done)


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

KYjelly said:


> Hows the weather up there?


KY...You must be the world's only living brain donor...you should stop flogging the dog before it gets any worse....:yesnod:


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Chap

You'd probably be able to build up a lovely Turner Sultan if you ever want the big-wheeled fun. I'm only 6'7" but the XXL Sultan is the very best bike I've ever ridden. If you are passing Bristol come and we'll swap bikes for a ride!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

TooTall, thanks for the offer mate :thumbsup: ... I am into the All Mountain, Freeride and Downhill so I am looking for plenty of travel...The 2011 RFX is my baby if they make it in the XXL

Petition Turner Bikes for the RFX in XXL :madman:


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


I'm a bit overweight at 6'4" and 230, but I'm not sorry, nor am I unhealthy. I'm glad guys like you are fast, so I don't go deaf with the sound of how awesome you are while I'm trying to enjoy my ride.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

*Spec Update!!!!*

Guys, just thought I would give you a little update!!!

*Tyres*
The Continental Mountain King 2.4 started giving me trouble with lots of pinch punctures so I switched them!!! I am now running the *Maxxis Minion dhf 2.5 42a Dual Ply* on front and rear wheel... so far so good.

*Adjustable Seat Post*
The Gravity Dropper seatpost was and still is brilliant but on extreme rides (Alps) it just didn't drop enough (only 5") so I swapped it out for the *Rase Black Mamba* seatpost with a 9" drop and so far it's going well.

Other than these changes and the brake upgrade that's in the original post the bike is doing very well!!!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you considered writing to manufacturers to try and get sponsored? I think you might be the ultimate durability test for a component.


----------



## speed metal (Aug 22, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Have you considered writing to manufacturers to try and get sponsored? I think you might be the ultimate durability test for a component.


That's a good point.  If it can survive this guy it's durable. Like that old commercial with the ape and American Tourist luggage.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

speed metal said:


> That's a good point. If it can survive this guy it's durable. Like that old commercial with the ape and American Tourist luggage.


Now that made me laugh.... thanks guys!!! :thumbsup: It is true things tend to work for a long time or fall apart very quickly... like the Giant Rainier frame the I broke when I was only using it for road riding!!! Or the Scott MTB that didn't even last 15miles!!!!

RIDE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT!!!!!!


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Steve/Mammoth:

Bad-ass. Seriously. I'm inspired to get out and ride even more.

Friend Request sent! I want to see more biking in the Alps.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

Only on the internet would someone mouth off to guys this size.


----------



## runkmaster (May 6, 2011)

Wicked bike! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*It never seizes to amaze me...*



TunicaTrails said:


> Being tall is one thing, but you guys are way overweight, sorry. A 6'10" guy should weigh about 250 pounds if he is healthy.


In all the years I've been on this forum, how one person can manage to turn so many against them so quickly. How do you think that you can make such a comment, sight unseen, about someone would be received warmly?

Mammoth, keep doing what you're doing! Bravo for never letting your size limit you from what you like to do. You are a major part (figuratively and literally speaking ) of the Clydesdale forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Mammoth;
Would a bike such as this work for you? Just as another alternative?
<img src=https://motorbicycling.com/attachments/f31/33327d1297349794-spider-69192.jpg>


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, that's the problem with this forum. Overweight and tall people sharing the same thread.

I'm not in the least bit sorry for what I said and I'd gladly say it in a conversational tone. I congratulated a woman I worked with this week for taking some drastic but necessary steps to lose a lot of weight. One of a few. Hopefully that's what you all will do too instead of thinking you can establish a new norm.

http://www.latimes.com/health/fl-overweight-new-normal-20110601,0,566894.story


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

TunicaTrails said:


> Yep, that's the problem with this forum. Overweight and tall people sharing the same thread.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit sorry for what I said and I'd gladly say it in a conversational tone. I congratulated a woman I worked with this week for taking some drastic but necessary steps to lose a lot of weight. One of a few. Hopefully that's what you all will do too instead of thinking you can establish a new norm.


Do you honestly believe that overweight people hope to "establish a new norm"? Seriously...I want to know if you REALLY believe that or am I just misinterpreting your statement?


----------



## speed metal (Aug 22, 2004)

I think Tunica got WAY off track in this thread. I ain't read every post but I don't think the OP was complaining about is weight. He look like a happy dude with it. I will agree with part of Tunica's last post. The Clydesdale forum at times seems like a weight loss forum instead of a discussion on best equipment for bigger riders. Maybe a weight loss forum should be added?
I'm 6' 4" & 210 lbs. sure in a prefect "my cycling" world I would like to be 190 lbs. Work, wife, kids and every day life is more important. I lurk this forum to see what components & equipment is best for somebody my size and read about some Clydesdale racing.
I'll add this. My dad has been over-weight ever since I can remember. I will never forget when he reached 300lbs. He told my with a big smile on his face. "I weight 300 pounds now!" My dad is over-weight and HAPPY!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

With a 250lbs weight limit I don't think it would last very long  although it does look like fun


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Yep, that's the problem with this forum. Overweight and tall people sharing the same thread.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit sorry for what I said and I'd gladly say it in a conversational tone. I congratulated a woman I worked with this week for taking some drastic but necessary steps to lose a lot of weight. One of a few. Hopefully that's what you all will do too instead of thinking you can establish a new norm.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/health/fl-overweight-new-normal-20110601,0,566894.story


I think the problem is you&#8230;. If you were out shopping and you saw a fat person walking along, would really walk up to them and say "you're really fat and you need to lose weight". Let me put it another way, you are out with a couple of friends, one of them is overweight, you are laughing, joking, talking about your plans for the weekend thinking about having a coffee THEN&#8230;. Somebody you have never met walks up to you friend and says "wow you are so fat&#8230; you need to lose weight" how would you feel? More importantly how would your friend feel?

Well that is exactly what you did to me&#8230; My post was about the spec of my bike. It was posted to assist people that are lighter than me but struggling with components. Yet you felt that it was acceptable to insult a complete stranger, and even though the majority of people in the group turned on you, you still have not seen the error in your ways&#8230; How about an apology?


----------



## Your Bike Sucks (May 20, 2011)

TheMammothRider said:


> All these comments about people's weight are they fat or not&#8230; Nobody on this site knows what has happened to me or anyone else, nobody knows why I or others are fat, yet complete strangers seem to think that it is ok to ridicule, make comments and judge people.
> 
> In the UK and in the USA it's illegal to make comments about race, religion, sexual preference or physical disability, you can be sacked and in some circumstances end up in prison for voicing your opinion, yet it is perfectly acceptable to make personal comments about a person's weight or height&#8230; nobody cares that this is offensive especially for people that have underlying issues causing the problem&#8230;this frustrates me and anyone making a comment to my face would feel my wrath but I guess the internet makes people very brave&#8230;
> 
> ...


Positive Rep + coming your way :thumbsup:.

Thanks for the original post as it will undoubtedly help some other big dudes looking for a dependable ride...and...nice bike you got there .

Oh, and negative Rep - coming to some others :nono:. Make it happen fellas .


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

TheMammothRider said:


> All these comments about people's weight are they fat or not&#8230; Nobody on this site knows what has happened to me or anyone else, nobody knows why I or others are fat, yet complete strangers seem to think that it is ok to ridicule, make comments and judge people.
> 
> In the UK and in the USA it's illegal to make comments about race, religion, sexual preference or physical disability, you can be sacked and in some circumstances end up in prison for voicing your opinion, yet it is perfectly acceptable to make personal comments about a person's weight or height&#8230; nobody cares that this is offensive especially for people that have underlying issues causing the problem&#8230;this frustrates me and anyone making a comment to my face would feel my wrath but I guess the internet makes people very brave&#8230;
> 
> ...


1st off thank you for sharing your info. It has been extremely helpfull in my new journey to build my 1st 29er full suspension.

Being 6'4 300 lb ex professional football player (Defensive tackle) I can tell you Ive witnessed 1st hand 400lb guys who were so fast and agile that it would make your head spin.

Im a solid athletic 300 and have been called fat all my life. although I know most could go f themselves it still hits a nerve!

regardless, keep a positive outlook on yourself as i do and keep deafening the ignorant cries of the meek! little bastards wish they could be big just one day in there life!


----------



## SPYTAY (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey TunicaFails up front I came to this forum because I knew getting back into biking would be a good way to lose weight but more importantly what bike would not snap in half when I'm trying to have fun riding a trail or cruising with my 4 year old down the street. As a clyde consumer of a product already built for taking punishment I want the strongest of the lot with better or equally strong components. I'm not racing or doing any killer trails I just want to ride.

You see I have always been big or fat if you like that better. I have also always been athletic soccer, hunting, fishing, football, hiking, and biking. When you're bigger and taller at age 13 then the average man, you learn breaking more and more **** made for "normal" size people just keeps getting easier. You start to put more thought in when you buy products to make sure they can stand up to your use and abuse especially when you pay to play. 

Getting back on track my weight has gone up is because of a couple older knee injuries which limit some of the fun stuff I can do already. Both knee surgeries came sports related. Full reconstruction cadaver graft ACL/MCL right knee. Partial MCL repair left. Last but not leash was a recent car accident that had them laser cut a few disks in my back as well as a broken wrist/thumb, severely sprained ankles.

My leanest weight was 250 like you suggested for a tall guy because we all come in one size past a certain height right Lynn? I had a girlfriend with your name a while back...I broke her too! You really have to weed through the sea of products. That's where this forum comes in perfect blending of what works for big/tall riders with some inspiration thrown in from other riders who have or were still working on weight goals. You should be congratulating them for trying to help slim down the country.

Right now I'm hovering around 320 mostly from eating, drinking, and being merry that my back will still work on a mountain bike!

This all started when I came across a forum that actually recognized big and tall riders for gear/product info and support. I am also pondering the same damn question again? What brand/products from this particular industry can hang in their with ME? Chump.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

TMR - GREAT build and post! Don't let the a$$holes get to you.

speedmetal - I'm also 6'4". Right now I weigh 220 lbs. When I was at about 240 lbs I was told by a cardiologist I needed to get below 200 lbs to "be a healthy weight". I laughed at her. I broke above 200 lbs in junior high while I was playing football. Now when the cardiologist enters the exam room I tell her "I still haven't reached my 4th grade weight again". She laughs and says I don't need to get my weight that low. The point being that there are different body types so a simple height / weight (BMI) comparison doesn't mean much. 

Tunica - I will probably be racing Ruston this year. Look for the 6'4" overweight 50+ Cat 2 on a red Mach429. I would love to talk to you.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

How is someone on the Clyde forum posting about about bike builds for heavy riders indicate that there is a problem with the tall riders and heavy riders sharing the same forum?


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Because socialism.


----------



## SteveCompfs (Apr 27, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Yep, that's the problem with this forum. Overweight and tall people sharing the same thread.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit sorry for what I said and I'd gladly say it in a conversational tone. I congratulated a woman I worked with this week for taking some drastic but necessary steps to lose a lot of weight. One of a few. Hopefully that's what you all will do too instead of thinking you can establish a new norm.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/health/fl-overweight-new-normal-20110601,0,566894.story


You are adding ZERO :nono: value to this post. This purpose of the Clydesdale section of MTBR is to allow Clydesdales/Athena's members to share ideas, experiences and generic guidance. If a member is asking for one of these, then by all means, please chime in and share your 2 cents. If a member is not asking for your viewpoint then please keep it to yourself.

I am wondering why you are in this section to begin with? Do our riding experiences interest you? Do XXL bikes with the beefiest of components interest you? Did a large person cut you off recently that sent you into a tirade? I don't get it...

Don't hate, Appreciate!:thumbsup:


----------



## LateBrakeU2 (May 27, 2009)

TheMammothRider said:


> Guys,
> 
> I keep seeing posts for people that are smaller than me and they all seem to be struggling with bike config, or finding parts that will take the weight or height.... so I thought I would dump my bike config on here so you can benefit from my experiences....
> 
> ...


I was curious as to what handlebar and dimension you have there. I'm only 6"5" and 230, but have a pretty good wing span and use a Salsa whammy at 785mm. Just love it for the torque crank on climbs. Reading this thread reminds me of a quote attributed to Woody Allen-

"80% of success is showing up" :thumbsup:


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

LateBrakeU2 said:


> I was curious as to what handlebar and dimension you have there. I'm only 6"5" and 230, but have a pretty good wing span and use a Salsa whammy at 785mm. Just love it for the torque crank on climbs. Reading this thread reminds me of a quote attributed to Woody Allen-
> 
> "80% of success is showing up" :thumbsup:


Someone once told me:

Success is

75% showing up consistently
10% Attitude (Work Hard)
10% Experience (earned mostly by showing up)
5% Conditioning (earned by showing up and working hard)


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

just like there are diferent body types in short people there are 6'10" guys that are bean poles ,some have a couple inches or extra neck and long skinney calves, "mammoth rider" is obviously not one of those. 448 almost sounds exaggerated, like a wwf weight, and he might be 10% over "fighting weight",most people are,only at his size that's almost 50 lbs.It is spread out evenly,and probaely very difficult to lose.You gotta be very certain that the size of the internet will keep you safe, i wouldn't insult him from three internets away


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

TT makes me want to pull my hair out. This forum is many things to many people. Using it to bash people is NOT what this forum or board is about. It is supposed to be an information sharing resource! People use it to find/get recommendations for components that will stand up to their need. People use it for training recommendations, riding techniques, weight loss information, informal weight watcher motivation. The list goes on and on. For someone to complain that this forum should only serve the Manute Bols of this world and subsequently ridicule people they don't know is just wrong. Failure to recognize it makes it all that much worse. Responding with statistics even if they are correct is irrelevant. It would be just as easy to dig up statistics on how people become impersonal a$$holes online!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, the internet can make everybody a tough guy. Im sure he wouldnt say it to his face. Its interesting why he'd be here in the first place. Maybe cause theres not a "Little Man" Forum.


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Yeah, the internet can make everybody a tough guy. Im sure he wouldnt say it to his face. Its interesting why he'd be here in the first place. Maybe cause theres not a "Little Man" Forum.


:thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

What about a pug aka fat bike? Only seen rigid tho.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Yeah, the internet can make everybody a tough guy. Im sure he wouldnt say it to his face. Its interesting why he'd be here in the first place. Maybe cause theres not a "Little Man" Forum.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## QuantumXL (May 19, 2011)

TunicaTrails said:


> Yep, that's the problem with this forum. Overweight and tall people sharing the same thread.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit sorry for what I said and I'd gladly say it in a conversational tone. I congratulated a woman I worked with this week for taking some drastic but necessary steps to lose a lot of weight. One of a few. Hopefully that's what you all will do too instead of thinking you can establish a new norm.


I'm pretty new to this forum so I wont start up a ruckus. However; I do appreciate what this OP posted. As a clydesdale myself (Although not as tall as him or as heavy as he is) a lot of his components I can use on my own bike to withstand the life of the bike itself. Congratulations on your achievement on telling the woman at your job that she took the necessary steps to lose weight. But regardless of what you think or what other people think, that individual took those "Drastic... necessary" changes at her own will. Maybe the OP likes the way he is. Who are you to judge that? I know my doctor gives me flame every time I walk into the office because I am "obese"; however, he is my physician. Who are you? Most likely another individual who rides a bike. Probably better than I do; probably not... However, riding bikes would be the similarities between you, me, and the OP, Mammoth. We as a community come to the clydesdale forum to talk about clydesdale topics. If you came to this forum expecting everything to be about clydesdales losing weight you are probably badly mistaken. I have nothing against your post Tunica as it can be taken as an unbiased statement. But walking up to that same lady that is trying to lose weight and calling her unhealthy is unnecessary. Also your contributions to the conversation at hand is basically irrelevant and somewhat insulting. Go to youtube and troll elsewhere.

Anyways. Mammoth, your bike setup is amazing. I am currently building a bike from the ground up and some of the components you mentioned I've incorporated into my build. I'm sure it would last a long time. Keep riding and ride hard!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks QuantumXL, and good luck with the bike build!!!


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Mammoth,

How is your "Drop Post" holding up? My brother and I are heavy but we like to ride rather aggressive, and I think a drop post is most likely our next step!

Oh.. And Thank You again putting in the time to tell us about your build, I know it has helped my brother and me out.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

FatNoob said:


> Mammoth,
> 
> How is your "Drop Post" holding up? My brother and I are heavy but we like to ride rather aggressive, and I think a drop post is most likely our next step!
> 
> Oh.. And Thank You again putting in the time to tell us about your build, I know it has helped my brother and me out.


Guys,

The Gravity Dropper seatpost was and still is brilliant but on extreme rides (Alps) it just didn't drop enough (only 5") so I swapped it out for the Rase Black Mamba seatpost with a 9" drop and so far it's going well...

I think the Gravity Dropper is a better built product but the Rase gives a 9" drop and it's pretty bloody good quality!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

Mammoth I'm curious what the stand over height is on your rig that thing towers over the other bikes in that picture I find that more amazing the how much you tower over the other riders....nice bike and even better big man bike buying guide


----------



## Marty01 (Oct 2, 2010)

TMR,I`mamazed you found a frame that fits you! 6`10`` holymoly! without going custom too.. AND being a gravity rider... it all holds up... brakes will fade though.. but have you concidered what tandem riders use for brakes??.. don`t take this as ahit againstyou but..their combined riders weight as much or sometimes more than you.. and if you read the tandem sections..you don`t notice many complain about brake fade..

still.. you pieced together a bike..for AM-DH.. for a rider of your stature.. and the biggest reason you replaced parts..is comfort! hats off!


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Though I'm a bit late to this thread, might as well add something; and pictures make things easier. This one is an example of why blanket statements are bad. Guy on left is overweight; correct? Other guy isn't; right? Turns out that the "tiny" guy is Bob Sapp, 6' 4.5" and 330 pounds. People come in different sizes with different ratios of height/weight/bone length/bone thickness/body composition/etc. and that's just the way it is. That is all.


----------



## QuantumXL (May 19, 2011)

Herger said:


> Though I'm a bit late to this thread, might as well add something; and pictures make things easier. This one is an example of why blanket statements are bad. Guy on left is overweight; correct? Other guy isn't; right? Turns out that the "tiny" guy is Bob Sapp, 6' 4.5" and 330 pounds. People come in different sizes with different ratios of height/weight/bone length/bone thickness/body composition/etc. and that's just the way it is. That is all.


Poor Akebono didn't do too well in MMA. Kind of felt sorry for him. However, both Akebono and Sapp are both human beings. Just because your overweight doesn't mean it should be a label for criticism. The way the OP approach the subject was to help other clydesdales. The way other individuals approached it was concerning his weight. That's like going to a bike shop so you can get criticized about your weight. I completely agree with your post that body builds come in different sizes and shapes. Butterbean too was overweight; however, he was pretty good in his day (until he completely stopped...). Who knows? lol


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Speaking as a fat guy (although working towards not being one), I can say this: A fat man can lose weight, but a stupid man is stupid forever. 

As for the posts about the pugsley and other fat bikes, From what I've seen of Mammoth's photos, a rigid bike (even one as cushy as a pug) isn't the right tool for the the terrain he rides.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Marty,

Thanks for the feedback and taking an interest.... The original brakes did exactly what you said, the fade was really bad and had to stand on the rear tyre to stop.... but the new ones have a big reservoir, and the discs are vented so they get the heat away…. So far they have been perfect but time will tell!!!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey thestig.... I ride the XXL with a standover height of 33Inches. Turner state that you need to be over 6ft4" to even think about riding this bike, and they also do (or maybe did) a XXXL....

http://www.turnerbikes.com/011/spot.html


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey jds.... thanks for the bang on post.... I wish you luck with your fight against the dreaded fat.... It's not easy and only somebody that has been, or is, going through the same thing will understand!!!


----------



## pkinztho (Jul 11, 2011)

6'10" here, looking for a 29er from specialized, around 1500-2000$
Any suggestions on which?


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

pkinztho said:


> 6'10" here, looking for a 29er from specialized, around 1500-2000$
> Any suggestions on which?


Sorry but I know nothing about the specialized bikes..... I am a big Turner fan and I would say you can't go wrong with the Turner Sultan 29er, I wouldn't mind one myself!!!! Not sure if a new one would come in under your budget but a nice 2nd user one would easily come in under $2000 :thumbsup:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

pkinztho said:


> 6'10" here, looking for a 29er from specialized, around 1500-2000$
> Any suggestions on which?


HT: Stumpjumper 29 or Rockhopper 29. Can be had in the $1500-$2000 range. Interesting, Speshy doesn't have a 23" frame in the SJ line for 2011 other than the single speed frame (which can be converted to multi-geared but lists for $2700) but it did have one for 2010. I don't know if any 2010 23" SJs are still available although my local shop has one in stock.

FS: Stumpjumper FSR 29 or Camber 29 in XXL (23"). Can be had for $2100-$2700.

There is a 23" Hardrock 29 HT but at your size, I recommend at least the Rockhopper.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Any chance you could post the pics somewhere other than facebook for those of us that don't use it? I'm really interested in it!


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry just poking around and saw this forum as I have a friend I'd like to get riding with me, and he is a bit bigger at around 360lbs. I was watching the new show on ABC Extreme Makeover Weight Loss Edition and saw that one of the Chris's clients started riding this bike http://www.supersizedcycles.com/Heavy-Duty-Bicycles-p/heavydutybicycle.htmp and looks like it really worked for him. Just another option to throw out there, and maybe get some feedback too.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

At 360lbs (25stone) there is no need for such an extreme bike which to be honest sounds like a bag of crap. Just get a decent bike and ensure you do some basic but regular maintenance. Tell the shop about the riders weight and they should be able to sort it out for you.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Enjoy....

http://forums.mtbr.com/album.php?albumid=234&pictureid=892

http://forums.mtbr.com/album.php?albumid=234&pictureid=891


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> HT: Stumpjumper 29 or Rockhopper 29. I don't know if any 2010 23" SJs are still available although *my local shop has one in stock.*


Sorry...bike mentioned here is a 23" Rockhopper Expert 29, not a Stumpy. $1179 and spec'd okay.


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Mammoth which headset do you run? Insert depth?


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Midgetman

The headset is a Cane Creek 100 Threadless... not sure what mean by insert depth...?

http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=100&product=100.EC30Threadless


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

I meant 'B' & 'C'. What's the correct term for that measurement?

The Cane Creek stuff is usually pretty reliable. Good value.


----------



## borracho (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice to hear that both the GD and the Rase are working out for you TMR. I have been trying to decide what sort of post I'd like to get...was thinking about the RS but seen to many complaints as of late with that one. Anyway..cheers to you brother!


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry... No idea... I didn't assemble that!!


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

No problem. I was just curious because Nicolai make a lot of fuss about the, well let's stick to it, insert depth of the headsets used with their frames. And I guess they are not the weakest frames around...

If you don't have any problems there, few people will have. One probably has to do extreme jumps and hard landings on the front wheel to deform a sensible sized head tube.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Why did I randomly get negative feedback from this thread? I just asked for pics of the bike...

Anyways thanks for the pics, the bike looks like it could survive a 1000m fall, brilliant lol


----------



## CptnJack (May 20, 2011)

TMR,

Thanks a bunch for this. I bought a cheap 29er to ride and the first thing I thought was "man this feels flimsy under me." I'm really glad for this particular forum and even happier that you posted your build. At 6'3" and 332 as of today I have a definite need for a tougher bike and even tougher components.

Thanks for your post, it's great and just what I was looking for.


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

nikojan said:


> Why did I randomly get negative feedback from this thread? I just asked for pics of the bike...


Me too. :nono:


----------



## DozerAZ (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Mamouth for all the usefull information. I'm 400+ with extra tall torso and short legs. Finding a bike and components has been a pain. Kona Hoss = no longer made; Workman cycles = too tall; Surly Instigator = no longer made. I've started building using a nicely used Surly Instigator, 24" Large Marge rims, 24x3 Ferm Bermmaster tires. I'll look close at your parts and pass it on to others who can't ride the typical bikes.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey big guy! what seat you running? mine creeks like crazy and i wanna try something else


----------



## spindly_m (Aug 22, 2011)

Trolls don't need love, they really really don't.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

Apologies for ther bump but im very interested in what Saddle and gloves you use, I find the contact points when your a larger rider really important to being comfortable, and that is something I am definitely not at the moment.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Mammoth has been MIA for awhile. Hopefully he sees this because I too was wondering what saddle he was using.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello it is with pleasure that I read your discussion in this thread.
So, I decided to take the plunge and buy a MTB, why, I have a question for you.

I'm really huge and powerful 6'7 "(202cm) / 350pounds
According to Kona, the Kona Honzo can support my weight.
However, I have a question about the frame size 20L.
My inseam is 100cm / 39inch. Do you think the frame 20L will suit me?

is there any people with the same morphology as me?

Thank you in advance for your answers

Good evening,


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey lusss,

I'm 203cm and have an 101cm inseam length. The problem I see is that the seat tube might be too short. Kona doesn't explicitly state it, but I assume that the seat tube length is 20in. In this case you would need an extremely long and hence extremely strong seat post. I'm not sure there is something like this around. The Shogun Stampede seat post with internal reinforcements comes to my mind, but I don't know whether it is produced any longer. Anyway, it would probably be too short at _only_ 400mm. Otherwise the geometry looks good.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Midgetman said:


> Hey lusss,
> 
> I'm 203cm and have an 101cm inseam length. The problem I see is that the seat tube might be too short. Kona doesn't explicitly state it, but I assume that the seat tube length is 20in. In this case you would need an extremely long and hence extremely strong seat post. I'm not sure there is something like this around. The Shogun Stampede seat post with internal reinforcements comes to my mind, but I don't know whether it is produced any longer. Anyway, it would probably be too short at _only_ 400mm. Otherwise the geometry looks good.


Hey MidgetMan,

Thanks for your feedback.

Kona European technical manager told me about "Thomson en 410 mm" seat tube.

What do you think about ?

Otherwise, what kind of MTB you ride

Lucien


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

The Thomson is a very good seat post and definitely very strong for its weight. However, it's still rather light weight and you would have a to extend it quite a lot. This lever in combination with your weight would mean considerable stress for both, seat post and frame.

I have a bottom bracket center to seat rail distance of 830mm, let's assume that you would need 820mm for an XC position. If we subtract 508mm for the 20" seat tube, this leaves 312mm. 410mm for the Thomson post - 312mm = 98mm. So you would have an insert of only 98mm fi you use the Thomson post. I'm not sure this is the minimum Thomson asks for. In any case it's not very much overlap. van Bokhoven Radsporthandel - Fachhandel für Fahrrad, Tuning, Komponenten und Zubehör offer a 500mm seat post ("Shannon Hardcore"), which is pretty strong.
However, you'd still have a 312mm lever - that's a foot!

I ride a Nicolai Nonius with a 540mm seat tube, but I weigh only about 194lb. Nicolai makes very strong, heavy duty frames, but I think you would nevertheless want to go custom and get one with a longer seat tube. It's no problem, but then the frame would cost as much as the entire Kona bike.
Nicolai Argon FR: NICOLAI Maschinenbau GmbH

If I was you, I'd look for a 23"/58cm frame. Specialized was mentioned before, the Rockhopper Pro looks like it would be a good choice. The only drawback I see is that it has a fully integrated headset, which is not a good idea if you ride a lot in muddy and/or sandy conditions.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Midgetman said:


> The Thomson is a very good seat post and definitely very strong for its weight. However, it's still rather light weight and you would have a to extend it quite a lot. This lever in combination with your weight would mean considerable stress for both, seat post and frame.
> 
> I have a bottom bracket center to seat rail distance of 830mm, let's assume that you would need 820mm for an XC position. If we subtract 508mm for the 20" seat tube, this leaves 312mm. 410mm for the Thomson post - 312mm = 98mm. So you would have an insert of only 98mm fi you use the Thomson post. I'm not sure this is the minimum Thomson asks for. In any case it's not very much overlap. van Bokhoven Radsporthandel - Fachhandel für Fahrrad, Tuning, Komponenten und Zubehör offer a 500mm seat post ("Shannon Hardcore"), which is pretty strong.
> However, you'd still have a 312mm lever - that's a foot!
> ...


Hello Midgetman

thanks a lot for your feedback. I understood what you explain me, and you are totally right.
I will look for a 23" frame better than an 20" or 20L" like the Kona Honzo.
Regards,

Lucien


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

lusss said:


> Hello Midgetman
> 
> thanks a lot for your feedback. I understood what you explain me, and you are totally right.
> I will look for a 23" frame better than an 20" or 20L" like the Kona Honzo.
> ...


MidgetMan,

One more question  what is the size of your crank ?


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

180mm - best option here is Shimano XT if you ask me.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Midgetman said:


> 180mm - best option here is Shimano XT if you ask me.


Midgetman,

Thank you for your feedback.

However I live in France, and it is very difficult to find a store with large frames XL, 23".

I will go to USA soon and I'll try to find shops with large frame to try them.
It is always better than buying from a catalog or on an online store.

if you have any names of stores in Florida, I'm interested

thanks guys.

Lusss


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

You are welcome!

You could check Lapierre. They have 22" hardtails, which might work if you use a long and strong seat post. Also have a look at the Scott Scale aluminum models. They are available in 23" (XXL) and have semi integrated headsets.

The difference between fully integrated headsets, Specialized / Campy style, and semi-integrated headsets, Scott/FSA etc., is that the latter have cups pressed into the frame's head tube. These cups are exchangeable, whereas frames for fully integrated headsets have the cups milled into the head tube. If the headset wears down, the frame wears down - pretty stupid I think.

As for shops in Florida: sorry, I'm from Germany


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Midgetman said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> You could check Lapierre. They have 22" hardtails, which might work if you use a long and strong seat post. Also have a look at the Scott Scale aluminum models. They are available in 23" (XXL) and have semi integrated headsets.
> 
> ...


Hey man, thank you  you are a mine of information about Mtb 

I checked youtube, and there are videos explain how to change the semi-integrated headset. 
Are you categorical about a semi-integrated damaged headset involves the change the entire frame ?
I'm boring, but I think mtb with integrated headset are more expensive, and I want to limit my expense for my first mtb.

Have a nice day
Lucien


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't make that clear. Semi-integrated head sets are rather unproblematic, it's the fully integrated headsets ("Campy style") that can cause trouble.

The only difference between semi-integrated and conventional a-head sets is that the cups are in the frame's head tube rather than on top and below of it. The advantage is a lower stack height (that's why FSA called them "zero stack") and thus a lower handlebar - which is only interesting for shorter riders. There is no technical disadvantage to external head set cups. However, most frames will come with semi-integrated headsets today. For us taller riders that's simply a matter of fashion. I personally even like conventional headsets with external cups better.

What you definitely should look out for are a beefy seat post with two bolts and larger disc brake rotors. I'd say 180mm front and rear minimum, better 200mm front. A good bike shop will change them at no or only little surcharge for you. Also look for a fork with 32mm stanchions.


Footnote: 
Fully integrated headsets save some weight, but as I said, bear the danger of frame damage should the bearings wear down, begin to move, and ream the frame's head tube. The good thing is that they are rather rare and can be found more often in road bikes. Actually, I guess because they mean more work for the manufacturers since the head tubes have to be milled more carefully in order to allow for well functioning head sets.


----------



## lusss (Feb 13, 2012)

Midgetman said:


> Sorry, I didn't make that clear. Semi-integrated head sets are rather unproblematic, it's the fully integrated headsets ("Campy style") that can cause trouble.
> 
> The only difference between semi-integrated and conventional a-head sets is that the cups are in the frame's head tube rather than on top and below of it. The advantage is a lower stack height (that's why FSA called them "zero stack") and thus a lower handlebar - which is only interesting for shorter riders. There is no technical disadvantage to external head set cups. However, most frames will come with semi-integrated headsets today. For us taller riders that's simply a matter of fashion. I personally even like conventional headsets with external cups better.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the incomprehension comes from me. I understood what you said.

thanks.

Ps: sorry for my ignorance


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

nice i ride a turner sultan that is clyde proof too.......my biggest issue was rear hubs ,so i gots me some hadleys and no more issues. now the only prob with clyde proofing a bike is you have to drop some serious loot.....but man we can sure BLING out a bike


----------

